# Still confused!



## Subnaum (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok so I read all the guides on this forum and im confused. Do I trim the leaves and **** off before or after they have dried? Last year i did it to my 2 plants as soon as I choped em  and they came out fine. Help?


----------



## Kupunakane (Sep 6, 2009)

Yo Ho there Subnaum,

   A most excellant question. It is a sorta personal taste kinda thing. 

   One thing that you will often see is the smaller, and shorter leaves have a tendency to wrap around the bud itself thus protecting the bud a little. Some folks like this look, others don't.

  The bigger leaves need to be pruned away, so that the bud will dry well and look pretty, allowing it to have that clean firm bud look.

 You want to trip away the longer stuff right after you chop as this is part of the manicuring process. Be gentle and try hard not to handle the bud to much, you can lose a lot of good THC by over handling though I must say the feeling of your fingers all being super sticky, and those sweet smelling buds is all part of the magic.

 In the end it all comes down to, " It is your call bro"... but yeah you definitly manicure right after the chop...


smoke in peace
kingKahuuna


----------



## Ricko (Sep 6, 2009)

ive always manicured as soon as I harvest, I find it far easier than when its dried


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 6, 2009)

person prefrance my friend..i trim away all the big leafs,,but as King stated  i feel the smaller ones wrap around bud to protect..now these dry and fall off dureing the bag and cure..but  IMO..is prtecting the trichs from the handleing of them dureing the dry/cure proccess..just my thaughts..take care and be safe


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 6, 2009)

i trim completly rite away.  jmo
the dried leaves are messy and irrating to deal with when they get crispy


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks so much you guys!!! I love you all! Might as well just get it done. Im thinking bout trimmin them in the woods and carfully place them into a book bag. I gotta cross a road to get back to where my car will be. Should be interesing!!! Again, thanks so much guys!!!


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2009)

Sub'... with a cpl of decades of guerilla grows behind me, this is what I learned was 'best' for me.
  I removed ALL of the big fans before ever chopping the plant. Then I cut individual branches/buds to length, to fit into shoe boxes, for transport in the backpack. I didn't like packing anything I didn't plan to smoke. No excess stalks, leaves, nothing.


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks hick! I didnt think about trimming some leaves before I chopped. Would make alot less work on the big day.


----------

